# Epson Stylus SX400 printer trouble...



## jamesmcox (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi,

I am having problems printing documents with my Epson Stylus SX400 printer. The error occuring is a communication error that I can't seem to fix. The interesting thing is that it does happily scan images (it's an all in one) that save on to my PC. Does this mean that it probably isn't a communication error? Unfortunately I don't have another lead to see if it is a problem with that.

I've checked all of the USB ports and they all seem to be working properly. The ink cartridges are full and the printer will produce photocopies. I've checked for driver updates and it's updated. I'm sure this is a simple problem but I'm not exactly a genius when it comes to computers.

Thank you in advance for your time, James


----------



## jamesmcox (Jan 20, 2009)

Ignore the last post, I've just fixed the problem.

If anyone is interested or it helps them, I simply changed the default printer to the copied printer (that it automatically created).


----------

